# Never Wet



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

So awhile back we had a thread discussing this stuff. You can now buy it, just wonder if anyone has tried it yet. I still don't know if it would be breathable. Spill a lot? NeverWet's ready to coat your gear - CNET Mobile


----------



## scottb7 (Nov 19, 2012)

stuff looks amazing...this vid shows it on fabric toward the end.

NeverWet Arrives - Hands-On Product Demonstration - YouTube


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Yup, pretty impressive :bowdown:... but, how about the breathability of the fabric or clothing, once it's coated with the product? I'm thinking snowboard outerwear...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've thought about trying this on my topsheet for my splits. Hoping that it would keep the snow from collecting on my skis while skinning. There are times that scenario adds pounds which sucks. Might have to give it go.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I've thought about trying this on my topsheet for my splits. Hoping that it would keep the snow from collecting on my skis while skinning. There are times that scenario adds pounds which sucks. Might have to give it go.


Sounds like a good idea, but remember, they don't recommend using it on glass or clear surfaces as it leaves them cloudy. I'm wondering if that would do the same thing with the clear urethane on a top sheet? I'm sure you've considered this but you might want to test it on similar surface first. 

I was also wondering about the "breathability" of fabric after application of the product. I didn't see that addressed anywhere in the vid. My _guess_ would be that it probably would affect it somehow. (...but that's just a guess!)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I did read that. I do have Carbonium topsheet Never Summer Splits, which doesn't use a clear coat. So if I buy the stuff, I may test it out on a corner and see how it looks. They did say they are working on a clear coat version too, so maybe I just need to wait a little longer. 
This stuff pretty much has to effect breathability. It is a coat over the fabric and it sounds like it seals it pretty well. Okay for boots, but I wouldn't even want to use that on a t shirt.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> I did read that. I do have Carbonium topsheet Never Summer Splits, which doesn't use a clear coat.



Oh Man, this just occurred to me reading your post. The "Carbonium" top sheet is nice cuz it doesn't get slick like a urethane top coat does, but if this stuff makes a surface super slick and hydrophobic, would it make the Carbonium top sheet super slick too? :dunno:

Of course, I like the Carbonium on my Proto cuz on a clear coated board without a stomp pad, I tend to slip off when skating. (...I'm _definitely_ not flexible enough to be doing _THOSE_ kinds of splits!!) :laugh:  That probably isn't an issue for you and I could definitely see how keeping the board from picking up 20 lbs of snow ea. would be a benefit while skinning!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

All good points. If I go all in I'll be sure to post my thoughts. Probably not going to happen until next season at this point.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

First thing I thought of was Clark Griswold and the sled from National Lampoons. I may try it.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

LOL nice, you should try putting it on the bottom of a beater board and see if it works like that.


----------

